# Garantie iPad



## Sushiwa (11 Août 2010)

Bonjour. J'ai un iPad 32Go. Depuis quelques jours il ne s'allume plus du tout. Le service Apple Care que j'ai eu au téléphone me dit qu'il peuvent me l'échanger. Problème : cet iPad était jailbreaké.
Ma question est simple : sachant qu'il ne s'allume plus du tout, peuvent-ils détecter qu'il a été jailbreaké ?

PS : je rajoute qu'il est vraiment très peu probable que le jailbreak soit la cause de la panne.


----------



## Toximityx (11 Août 2010)

Salut,

Il faut savoir qu'Apple va certainement le voir... après le JB c'est un peu la roulette russe.. Autorisé sur le continent U.S.A et interdit/toléré en France même si en AppleStore ce mot est banni des vendeurs comme en APR..

As-tu essayé un hard reboot ? Maintient du bouton home + power pendant une dizaine de secondes ?

Et sur ton Mac/PC que fait-il ? Détecté ou pas ?


----------



## Sushiwa (11 Août 2010)

Non il n'est pas détecté du tout. L'écran ne s'allume même pas.
Pour le hard reboot je n'ai pas encore essayé.


----------



## Toximityx (11 Août 2010)

L'alimentation aussi.. mettre l'iPad sur secteur quelques heures.. peut être que la batterie n'a plus de lapins Duracell dans son accu..


----------



## Sushiwa (11 Août 2010)

J'essayerai tout ça quand je rentrerai chez moi.
Après tu pense que même si il n'y a aucun moyen de l'allumer Apple pourra quand même détecter qu'il était jailbreaké ?


----------



## Toximityx (11 Août 2010)

Sushiwa a dit:


> J'essayerai tout ça quand je rentrerai chez moi.
> Après tu pense que même si il n'y a aucun moyen de l'allumer Apple pourra quand même détecter qu'il était jailbreaké ?



Apple l'allumera... c'est leur matos.. Ils connaissent tout de l'appareil en lui-même et des batteries de tests seront fais.. le JB modifie le baseband ou toute autres donnée officiels de l'IOS donc altération... 

Essaye toutes les manipulations que je t'ai filées avant


----------



## Sushiwa (11 Août 2010)

Il me semble que si c'est comme pour les iPhones ils ne s'embêtent pas autant que ça. Pour mon iPhone il l'avaient remplacé sans trop le regarder.


----------



## Macuserman (13 Août 2010)

Ça peut très bien venir du fait qu'il y ait plus de batterie effectivement&#8230;

Mais bon, laisse l'iPad se recharger pendant quelque temps et avise ensuite...


----------

